# walk me past



## Mindlevery

Hi!
I need a translation for:

*You would walk me past on the street, I'm sure...*

Please, could someone translate this for me? 


(I hope it makes sense in English though...)


----------



## /.:TürK:.\

Here are my attempts...

Bu sokakta beni geçmişe götürebilirdin, eminim...

I'm not sure that i understood right its meaning in English...Let's see some more


----------



## ateaofimdomar

I'd say
Beni yolda görseydin, beni geçerdin (çünkü önem vermezdin).
but my Turkish is not that good so let's wait for the natives. 

Other than that, I think that the English phrase means "you wouldn't notice me if you saw me on the street (because I'm not that good looking, for example).


----------



## /.:TürK:.\

I think you've got confused about ''pass'' and ''past'' .
Past means geçmiş
Pass means geçmek...

There is nothing about passing in this sentence... 
Because it gets ridiculous if that ''past'' is past form of ''pass''.

Hmm...But I'm getting confused too i think  ...What does that sentence mean?


----------



## cedmetu

ateaofimdomar said:


> I'd say
> Beni yolda görseydin, beni geçerdin (çünkü önem vermezdin).
> but my Turkish is not that good so let's wait for the natives.
> 
> Other than that, I think that the English phrase means "you wouldn't notice me if you saw me on the street (because I'm not that good looking, for example).



I agree with you in meaning of english and I have an idea about it's turkish meaning (based on the english meaning that "ateaofimdomar" said )

Beni caddede görsen geçer giderdin,eminim

OR

Beni caddede görsen,eminim geçer giderdin


----------



## ateaofimdomar

/.:TürK:.\ said:


> I think you've got confused about ''pass'' and ''past'' .
> Past means geçmiş
> Pass means geçmek...
> 
> There is nothing about passing in this sentence...Ther
> Because it gets ridiculous if that ''past'' is past form of ''pass''.
> 
> Hmm...But I'm getting confused too i think  ...What does that sentence mean?


 
No, I did not confuse pass with past, in English you can't say _walk *pass someone_. 

As you can see in the examples here, "To walk past someone" means to "pass by someone". 
If you have doubts about my explanation, you can take this question to the English forum.

I have doubts about my translation in Turkish, though, because I'm not sure about my grammar


----------



## /.:TürK:.\

Your Turkish is perfect my friend  
But I think my English is getting worse


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Mükkemel diyemezdim, ama sözleriniz için teşekkür ederim


----------



## Mindlevery

ateaofimdomar said:


> I'd say
> Beni yolda görseydin, beni geçerdin (çünkü önem vermezdin).
> but my Turkish is not that good so let's wait for the natives.
> 
> Other than that, I think that the English phrase means "you wouldn't notice me if you saw me on the street (because I'm not that good looking, for example).


 
Yes, that's exactly the meaning I was thinking of...)


----------



## Mindlevery

Thanks for the many replies folks!

...

Now I can't decide which one to use...


----------



## Volcano

*Eminim,beni sokakta görüp geçicektin...*


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Mindlevery, certainly not mine


----------



## Mindlevery

ateaofimdomar said:


> Mindlevery, certainly not mine


 
Why do you say that?! :-o 

But really, can I use any of these?


----------



## avok

Biraz argo ama :

Beni yolda tırıs geçerdin. (tırıs geçmek) 

You would "ignore" me.


----------

